# Motor de paso a paso Bipolar



## adri_ariel_05 (Mar 7, 2008)

hola a todos he visto varios post sobre estos motores sobre como controlarlos de forma milimetrica yo lo unico que necesito es que gire continuamente sin intrrupciones para un lado y para otro es para realizar un auto a radio control y elegi un motor de estos que saque de una impresora..no se mucho del tema no me los habian presentado estos motores..gracias saludos


----------



## ZOH (Mar 7, 2008)

Aunque algunas cosas que estan difundidas en internet no se difunden en el foro, te voy a dar una idea basica de lo que necesitas, preferiblemente un micro para hacer un programa para el ciclaje, un driver que puede ser el l293 o el l297 según la corriente de tu motor, un motor de pasos requiere que se le aplique una secuencia determinada para avanzar y la secuencia opuesta para retroceder. Ejemplo: Dos bobinas 
Primer paso  A : 01  B : 10
Segun paso  A : 10  B : 10
Tercer paso  A : 10  B :  01
Cuarto paso A : 01  B :  01
Se repite el primero y asi sucesivamente, si tienes otras dudas con gusto


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Mar 10, 2008)

si surgen muchas dudas...como por ejemplo como montar en CI es decir que circuito usar en el cual se monte este integrado..gracias saludos


----------



## ZOH (Mar 10, 2008)

No te entiendo bien, y si es demasiado obvio me disculpas, pero creo que necesitas un protoboard, es una tablita en la que se montan prototipos de circuitos electrónicos.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Mar 11, 2008)

no no me entendiste...cuando se usa un Circuito integrado el mismo esta acompañado de componentes pasivos como resistencias y etc lo que yo presiso es eso el circuito en donde estan ubicados todos los componentes incluyendo el integrado ese gracias chau


----------



## ZOH (Mar 11, 2008)

Si usas un l293, solo necesitas diodods adicionales y el circuito lo puedes encontrar uno básico aca:

http://www.iesleonardo.información/...edro Ramos/control de motores paso a paso.htm

Te recomiendo que añadas los diodos por protección, se ubican en las bobinas del motor un diodo con anodo a tierra catodo a un terminal de la bobina, y otro con anodo en el terminal de la bobina y el otro a vcc, lo mismo para los cuatro terminales.


----------

